# William IV of the United Kingdom



## Lobolover (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day. Recently I've become rather interested in the rule and person of William IV, especialy since he preceeded a much more documented ruler and era and thus is usualy mentioned only briefly if at all.

Now I was wondering if there are any books or biographies that deal with the king and his time, because so far I've not been able to find anything beyond a handfull of paragraphs on the internet.

Would be greately obliged.


----------



## Robjwhite (Oct 29, 2012)

And a good day to you too Sir. Might I suggest the following, by Anne Somerset - 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0297832255/?tag=brite-21

A friend of mine wrote his dissertation on the reforms during William IV's reign and this is what he recommended to me when asked. Hope you can get hold of a copy!


----------



## Lobolover (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Weird how that didn't come up when I looked before.


----------



## Lobolover (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. Interestingly enough there is another book with the exact same title (considering how blazingly original that title is that's quite a shock eh ?  ) written by one Percy Fitzgerald and published in 1884 which is a massive, 2 volume, 800 page beast, fully availible online.

Volume I

http://archive.org/details/cu31924088012293

Volume II

http://archive.org/details/cu31924088012301

Interestingly from the little I've read Fitzgerald mentions how a "political history" of William IV's rule was covered by several authors, and in great depth. Apparently this seems to be a study that also deals with the social issues of the time, (the subtitle is "INCLUDING A VIEW OF SOCIAL LIFE AND MANNERS DURING HIS REIGN") but I'm not exactly certain how _much _this would be concerned with the King in detail. Sadly Fitzgerald doesn't mention any of those "political writers" by name. If anyone would have any idea who this might reffer to I'd be much obliged.


----------

